# Grills



## gt_23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just purchased a 2008 altima 4dr. I threw some rims on there and now I'm looking at an aftermarket grill. Does anyone know cheap/good dealers in Canada? Looking at the T-rex upper class grill.


----------



## rasputinschild (Jan 24, 2009)

They all pretty much look the same, Nismo is about 3 years behind on their stuff so nothing coming through the dealers. 
Ebay is sadly your best bet but I dont know what kind of quality you'll be getting there.
However if you do find something please let me know, I'd be interested.


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

You can check out Stillen. STILLEN : Precision Performance Components for Your Car or Truck


----------

